# Apprentice Test Time



## Mohawk (May 19, 2017)

I took my aptitude test in April. Its been over a month and I still haven't heard anything about how I did. How long does it usually take in the union to get the results back??


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

It varies a lot by how many people took the test and how busy they are with other things.


----------



## Mohawk (May 19, 2017)

So longer than a month isn't weird?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Mohawk said:


> So longer than a month isn't weird?


Depends on your local NJATC. Some have annual recruitment cycles, some have 2 year cycles. If you haven't gotten a rejection letter, that's a good sign.


----------

